# I Need HELP Urgently please... What must I do?



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

I realy need help please. Yesterday morning I found a baby pigeon in our front yard. I did not want to pick it up immediatly as maybe he was learning to fly, and I would be interupting. After about three hours he was still just sitting in one spot. He doesnt have baby "donsies" anymore but full feathers and is quite fat and looks healthy. 

Only thing is he wont fly, I picked him up and put him in a cage to be comfortable for the night. I dont know if this is correct but by round about 6pm we tried feeding him, giving him Pronutro paste mixed with seeds, Is this OKAY? He ate a little bit and after a while me and my boyfriend were soaked in pronutro and the pigeon aswell. He slept through the night and I saw him drink water twice on is own he just doesnt eat on his own.

His poop is brownish white and a bit liquedy. If anyone can please assist me. I dont know anything about pigeons, but do have other birds so Im not totaly clueless, I just want him/her to survive and need some suggestions.

Oh I live in SA.

Thanks,
Roxy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You did the right thing by taking him inside and keeping him safe from danger.

Is there any sign of the parents?

For the time being keep him warm (not in direct heat or sunlight) and draft free. You can also mix up 1/2 pint warm water with 1/2 dessertspoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt. Dip his beak in the warm liquid without immersing his nostrils to encourage him to drink, that should keep him hydrated and give him energy for the time being.

Just a few questions:

What sort of pigeon is it?

What does SA stand for? 

What is Pronutro?


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*Feefo*

Hi Feefo,

Thank you so much for your response, I stay in South-Africa, it is a dark grey pigeon and it has a dark black ring around the back of its neck. Dont know what breed he is. 

We have quite alot of doves in the area they breed all around our home, thats why I left him for a while to see if the mom or dad does show up, but there only showed one dove, but he was very aggressive towards the baby and we chased him away.

Pronutro is a porridge, its almost like Tasty wead (dont know if you ever heard of it) Its very filling, I mixed seeds with it and gave it to the little one, he drinks water on his own.

Anja


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*Feefo - Photo of Baby*

Hi Feefo, 

I searched on the Web, the baby bird looks much like the one attached jus smaller.

Can you advise?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OK, we have a member in South Africa, hopefully he will make an appearance soon, I have e-mailed him.

The photo is of a Eurasian Collared dove...but they only get a dark collar when they are adults.

Can you look inside its mouth? It should be clean and pinkish. If it has yellow nodules, white spots or a significantly blue colour let is know.

If it is an adult collared dove then it is a seed eater. Can you find some tiny little seeds?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If u have access to wheat pls try that, a bird which is drinking water is a good sign bcos health has not got worse, do u have a vets near by ? if yes, take the dove to them


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Feefo,

It has the dark ring at the back of the neck, but he realy looks like a baby. I'll take pic tonight and post it tomorrow. It is now almost2pm here so as soon as I get home I'll take a pic and post it tomorrow morning first thing. Will you then please have a look and let me know what kind of bird you think he is?

I have bought little seeds, canary seeds and I've given it with porridge containing wheat.

I'll update you tomorrow morning with a pic and let you know how its going.

Thank you so much for your assistance, I really appreciate it.

A'


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*How long should I keep him/her?*

Hi Feefo,

Just one more thing, how long should I keep her, I'm scared if I release her she wont make it so what do you normally advise in such a case?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Anja, where about in SA are you?
Pronutro with wild bird seeds is Ok if baby is eating. Please give it dry in the bowl if it's eating alone, or if mixed with water in syringe as on this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss
Make sure it is warm, but not hot.


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*Update on Baby bird*

Hi All,

Firstly thank you so much for all your assistance. plamenh I recieved your number, thank you so much, I am situated in Gauteng on the East rand (I'll be sure to give you a call if her condition gets worse). 

The baby bird is doing great, she's eating (we are feeding her) and drinking water. She is very up and awakae and puts up quite a fight if you try and pick her up. 

Only one thing she puffs herself up and sleeps alot. (Is this normal?) And it looks like she's breathing through her mouth, she opens and closes her mouth the whole time all the time (Is this normal?) 

I added a pic of her all puffed up, I would appreciate any feedback on what type of pigeon/dove she is and how she looks, healthy, young etc. And you can also see her poop is it the right colour?

Thanx alot guys,
A'


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Anja,


Puffing up, sleeping a lot and opening and closing her mouth when she breathes are not healthy signs. 

Does she breathe like that all the time or only when she knows she is being watched or she is being handled?

She looks like an adult collared dove to me, they are *very* easily stressed so if she starts to gasp when you handle her or when try to feed her you must stop at once and put her back in her cage, it might be best to partially cover the cage so she feels she has somewhere to hide.

If you have Plamen's number then I would advise you to telephone and discuss this with him.


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*Collard Dove*

Hi Feefo,

She breathes like that the whole time. If you take her out of the cage and hold her to feed, she keeps still and relaxes.

I'll give Plamen a call.

Thanx allot.
A'


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Anja, call me ASAP, I'm in your area and I may be able to help. The longer you wait it will be more difficult. 
Puffing and beak breathing is sign of serious illness.


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*plamenh*

Hi,

I'm not close to a phone today; is there something I can do at the moment to help her?

I dont want her to get worse.

Thanx
A'


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Did you look inside her mouth? Can you confirm it is *clean* and *pink*?

What are her poops like now? Can you feel any swelling or hardness around her vent (bottom)?

For the time being keep her warm and quiet. telephone Plamen as soon as you can, it will be much easier for you both to discuss her symptoms and the options that you have on the telephone.


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Feefo,

Her mouth is clean and pink, there is no hardness around her bottom, and her poop is dark green brownish with a bit of white.

Does this mean anything?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

On the picture poops looks like canker infection. It may be more than one think. Does she drinks water?


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*Collared Dove*

Hi All,

An update on the Dove; she is drinking water on her own. We put the cage outside yesterday and as soon as she heard the other birds, she began to flap her wings and looked very excited, this morning the same thing, she flaps her wings as trying to fly and gets very excited by the sounds of other doves. We are going to try and let her go this afternoon, se if she is going to fly as she is very active in the cage; she looks wonderfull.

Feefo, she doesnt seem to have any discomfort at her bottom.

Is this the right thing to do?

A'


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't release the bird yet. Wait till experienced ppl here tell you to do so. Have you called Palemnh? By all means call him before releasing the dove.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would not release her immediately, please wait until her poops are firm and she is breathing properly.

In my opinion wshe will not last 2 days in the wild in her weakened state.

Even very sick doves will try to escape from the cage, they hate being caged. This is why it is best to put her somewhere quiet where she doesn't use of valuable energy flapping around.

Cynthia


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks allot Cynthia for the advice,

Her breathing is much better since yesterday, but not yet 100% right so Ill rather keep an eye on her. 

I'll put her in a quiet place and see how she does, but she really does look better.

Ill keep you updated. By the way I had a look at your photo albums, your cocker spaniel is a gem! I adore them and have one myself, our little spaniel passed last year. 

Thanks for your patience, and thanks for caring.

A'


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am very relieved, both that she is improving and that you will keep her a while longer. Are you able to weigh her?

Yes, cocker spaniels are beautiful, soulful dogs!

Cynthia


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Dove is with me now. Situation worsened this morning acording Anja and she is presently in critical condition.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

So glad you got the dove. I hope she can be saved. If anyone can save her, you can plamenh. From reading other threads that you have written on, you really know your stuff. Keep us informed. min


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

At 4:30 this morning her heart stopped beating.
Although she spent with me only couple of hours, part of me is also gone.

I would like to thank everyone and specially Anja and her boyfriend for their care and help. With more people like you world will be a better place.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Plamenh! 

I know everyone did all they could!

My heartfelt condolences....R.I.P. little dove...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

*Dove*

Hi All,

Just want to thank everyone for their care and support. Plamenh - you really are the best and thank you for caring! The world IS a better place with you in it.

In these few short days, you guys as well as that little dove really touched my heart and I've learned so much... I know that shes in a better place and we did our best.

She was a real fighter and she will always have a special place in my heart as I'm sure in Plamenh's too.

Everyone on this forum should know that they really part of a huge change in the world and with your help people like myself can help and learn along the way.

Feefo, Warren, Palmenh and all other postee's thanks a million.

A'


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So sorry the dove didn't make it.
Thank you all the care and love you gave her.

Reti


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Reti.

A'


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Plamenh and Anja, thank you for working together to try to help this little baby. I am so sorry she didn't make it....but she is in a better place now watching over you both I am sure!


----------



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Tamara for the encouraging message. I really appreciate it. Have a lovely day.

A'



Tamara21 said:


> Plamenh and Anja, thank you for working together to try to help this little baby. I am so sorry she didn't make it....but she is in a better place now watching over you both I am sure!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Although she spent with me only couple of hours, part of me is also gone.


That it painful, but for a rescuer it is important to feel like that. Someone said that she had heard of an internationally acclaimed wildlife hospital referred to as a "factory", and I know exactly what she means. The birds there lose their importance as individuals. This baby had a lot of love winging its way to her in her last few days and she was treated with love and tenderness. I am so sorry that she didn't make it.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

A'
Sorry for your loss. You gave it luv, maybe it needed that to release itself.
Plamenh,
I'm sure you tried your best. Dont feel bad, sometimes we need to let nature take her course. 
Peace


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Sorry about your little dove. Thank you for doing what you could; all of you.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the little dove. Both of you, Anja and Plamenh tried your best to save her. At least she died knowing people cared for her and loved her. Mindy


----------

